# Tekin 10th Scale Brushless ESC



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you come to the Chicago iHobby show this is what you will see. The new R1 10th scale brushless system. Will run both brushed and brushless motors, Sensor and sensorless motors plus on-board programming. We are also going to be releasing a computer link so you can use your computer as well. More information to come. All of these esc that are listed have one thing in common.SIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1” x 1” What’s in your car!!!


----------



## david18t (May 6, 2006)

i bet that puppy is gonna cost some serious cheese looks nice though


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Do you have any info on max amps Hank? That is an issue with BL racing. Gotta have an esc with the ability to take amp pull


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

hankster said:


> If you come to the Chicago iHobby show this is what you will see. The new R1 10th scale brushless system. Will run both brushed and brushless motors, Sensor and sensorless motors plus on-board programming. We are also going to be releasing a computer link so you can use your computer as well. More information to come. All of these esc that are listed have one thing in common.SIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1” x 1” What’s in your car!!!


Cusious on the computer link... Are they going to do the smart thing and have it be a USB link.. Or will it be another item like some of them out there now that require a 1980's PC with old school printer/com ports.. 1"x 1" sounds too good to be true.. this may be one to look out for..


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would suspect it can handle any 10th scale motor. Don't know on the PC link. Let me see if I can find out more info about it.


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Cool deal... I was asking about the PC link as I thew together this 1980's PC to upgrade my spintec with...LOL.. Hence the question..


----------



## tw78911sc (Feb 2, 2003)

Seems like allowing a programmable ESC in BL opens a whole can of worms, how do you keep and even playing field (original intent of BL for racing at least). Thats what keeps SCCA sealing OE car ECU's, NASCAR to have no advanced electronics etc... I guess if you could only toggle existing profiles etc that would be cool. but now you have to drag a PC to the track, I just stopped bring that, my dyno and lathe.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Who said that the reason for brushless motors was to even the playing field? It no more evens the field then NiMh cells over NiCd cells or ESCs over MSCs. Programmable brushed ESCs have been available for years... just look at the KO ESC ( http://www.kopropo.com/ESC.htm ) for an extreme example of brushed ESC programmability.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Got word back that the final feature set has not been finialized (should have that at CHS) but the programmable features should be the same as the MiniRage:

Drag Brake: 13 Profiles 
Reverse/Brake strength: 13 Profiles (20-100%). Sets brake strength and reverse speed.
Timing advance: 13 different settings (normal to max) Sets the timing of your motor. 
Throttle / Brake: 7 Profiles
Brake/ Reverse Type: 3 Profiles Reverse Lockout, Proportional Brake to immediate Reverse, "Double Tap Reverse"
Cutoff Off voltage; must use with Li-Po Batteries: 5 Profiles

There will be two models, one will have a motor limit and the other will not. You should be able to store profiles and reprogram ESC via a USB cable to a PC. This will NOT be required but will allow you to store an unlimited number of profiles on the PC and easily reprogram the ESC. That means there is no need to try and reprogram the ESC by pushing buttons.... counting... pushing buttons... counting... etc. on the ESC.


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Timing advance. OH BOY. Im not coming down on BL but I said it when BL first hit my area. This is a little snow ball at the top of the mountian waiting to roll down and get bigger and BIGGER. 


Rotors, motors, esc of the week. AHHHHHHHHH someone tell me what is cheaper about BL as many thought it would be.


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

Sounds way too involved for it to be fun....


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

hankster said:


> Got word back that the final feature set has not been finialized (should have that at CHS) but the programmable features should be the same as the MiniRage:
> 
> Drag Brake: 13 Profiles
> Reverse/Brake strength: 13 Profiles (20-100%). Sets brake strength and reverse speed.
> ...


Sounds like lots of good stuff there to me, any clue on an expected street price?


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

One thing to rember, what ever you do to the motor, you first have to be able to drive what it is creating. Fast motor does not equil wins. Brushed and brushless both have enough power now to overpower any setup you put it in. (Ok, oval guys might disagree)


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

No idea on street price. What is the big deal about adjustable timing? You can adjust timing on mod. brushed motors so why should brushless be any different?

Let's see... armature of the week?... one new armature in 2+ years that brushless has been popular (4 years since introduction).... how many arms would you have had to buy for your brushed motor in 2 years of running?

The savings? How about a couple of pairs of brushes each week you run? Say you run 20 weeks a year, that is 40 pairs of brushes at 5 bucks a pop or $200 for a year of running... oh yeah.... don't forget about at least one new arm as you would have cut the comm down to nothing by the time you were done. That 200 bucks could have bought you almost 3 new brushless motors.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

the adjustable timing is to slow it down. you are not gonna get more than 5700 kv's out of a 5700 advertized kv motor. i think that is what many of yinz got in your heads. with the mamba for example, the 7700 motor is waaaaay unusable indoors at full speed, so you set it on the lowest timing setting and now you can play a little easier. and once you get a handle and understand how to set it up with the buttons and beeps, its really not too bad, im sure many of us have used the mini mamba. it is the same deal, but the mamba maxx has a few more settings to go threw, the lrp is very similar in set up. you will need to keep the manual in your toolbox if you plan on changing anything, its not a walk in the park, but once you do it a few times, its not bad, and how often do you think you will be changing ?? and to make it even easier, most of the stuff you just leave alone, or set at the highest settings and use all the bells and whistles on your radio and do the same !!


----------



## wacko (Sep 18, 2003)

I think all the new products for brushless just reinforce the fact that brushless is growing faster than anything in R/C. One by one all the hardcore racers are converting. Atleast with Brushless you can buy the parts to make a killer motor. With 19T you have to be on a team and hope you accidentally get sent some 13T arms that are labeled 19T. I personally like the changes in brushless...Cooler running motors that are just as fast, Speedos with smaller size and more adjustments.....best part is if you buy a bone stock 4300 and a cheap brushless speedo and you car is dialed you can still beat the poor handling car with all the latest motor/speedo hop-ups


----------



## JasonAB25 (Dec 19, 2002)

i know its a shot in the dark, but does anyone on the "inside" know a tentative release date?? i've had good luck w/Tekin's products and my new G11 Pro, and these are looking real nice right now as brushless is about all we're running in my area. 

Jason


----------



## curtisp (Apr 6, 2006)

I saw these at Chicago. WOW! I can't wait to get one. When I talked to Sherri at the show, it sounded like they are waiting on the case for the new esc. And, it sounds like they are hoping to be shipping them around the first of the year (don't quote me on that). One feature that I thought sounded good is that after you run it, you will be able ot tell how hot the esc is by the lights that are on it. That should be helpful in gearing. I don't recall the prices that she mentioned (I don't think that the price is set yet), but it sounded like they would be priced comparable to what is already out there.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Another flyer


----------

